# CR1 SL vs S-Works Roubaix



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm contemplating the purchase of either the Scott CR1 SL or the S-Works Roubaix and I'm interested your thoughts regarding the two models. I've ridden the Roubaix extensively so I am confident the CR1 will work me, as well. I'm coming from a 2003 Giant TCR0, so both rides will be quite a bit different from what I am used to with my TCR0. I'm looking for something with a taller head tube.


----------



## BikeStyle (Aug 7, 2011)

Mate I am the proud owner of an 08 CR1 SL Limited, having gone from top line columbus XLR8 aluminium with super muscle fork. I can tell you the ride on the scott is superb. as a local A grade rider it ticks all the rightboxes for me. Very light, stiff, solid feel under you either sprinting or climbing and the ride is silky smooth. Corering is solid and true with a predictable feel to it.
Bikes are personal preference, I don't know the details on the roubaix geo but perhaps try this GearInches.com » Bike Geometry Comparator to compare frames and get an idea from there. 
at the end of the day it's what you like the best and what matches your riding style and budget.:thumbsup:


----------



## wassler (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi, 

happy owner of a 2009/2010 CR1 Elite. very nice ride. very happy with the comfort this bike gives. Actually.. this bike is WAAAAAAAYYYY better than I deserve 

Wassler.


----------



## wolfboy0000 (Oct 29, 2011)

*CR 1 2012 Comfort ride*

Hello

I have the CR1 it's a comfortable bike to ride, I live in the country and the roads are very rough, like a rub board. The bike rolls over it and doesn't transfer the road to the rider. The seating position is more upright for comfort, after a couple of outings I moved the handle bars down a spacer, now it's prefect, position great, no vibration transfer, It's a great bike. I don't recommend one bike over another, I think it comes down to looks and feel, Same as cars and clothes, everyone likes something different, so remember to ride each bike then go back and ride them some more, you'll know which one is for you. I hope this helped.


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

Good luck with that decision...I have them both. You are not going to get your answer on the forum...both bikes are so great you will just have to ride and see which ride preference you have. I will tell you anyone that owns the Scott will tell you to go that route and anyone with a S-Works will tell you to go that route...they are both that good. Scott is a little more racer feeling position wise...S-Works you can sit and climb all day...very efficient, yet comfortable bike. What i have found is that the Scott has quicker handling...Roubaix is more comfortable...both will rocket and climb a wall if you got the legs for it.

Around here you can get the Scott cheaper...that S-Works frame is tight...then again so is the SL. So no real help here...take them out and let us know which you prefer. You cant go wrong...so enjoy the process.


----------

